# PCD Twice?



## TheJackal (Dec 22, 2007)

First post. (Yay)

Both a friend and I are each purchasing a 335xi and plan to take advantage of PCD. I was thinking, since we are allowed guests but it will just be the two of us, would it be worth doing twice? If we schedule a day apart, he could be my guest the first day and I could be his guest the next. Is it worth it (or even allowed)?


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcom aboard!
Is it worth it? I would say yes!!
I don't see why it wouldn't be allowed since you are each taking delivery of a car and can have one guest. The hard part would be getting both deliveries to coincide on a weekend or so.


----------



## TheJackal (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks. Is there anyone who would NOT do it twice in a row if given the opportunity?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

You'd do exactly the same thing two days in a row. It would be fun but it would be better if you both did the delivery on the same day, and spent the second day doing something like the official one day school.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

TheJackal said:


> Thanks. Is there anyone who would NOT do it twice in a row if given the opportunity?


I would not. Don't get me wrong, we had a fantastic time at the PC. You can read our report in the link below. But I think 2 days in a row would be overkill. You'd be doing the exact same exercises 2 days in a row.


----------



## TheJackal (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I think we'll try to take delivery the same day and play golf on the next.  If only Greenville was a little closer to Myrtle Beach. :bigpimp:


----------

